
Instapaper-Like Feature Coming to Safari and iOS 5? - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/05/16/instapaper-like-feature
======
erickhill
Original thread from April 30 <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2501022>

